# Bulb replacement



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

2 bulbs have failed recently in my RV.

The first is the fridge light (bullet type) in my Dometic RM 2807. Where can I get a replacement, and is it 110v or 12v? Fridge is 2 way, gas/electric.

The other is the halogen cooker light. Is that 12v?

Ian


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

*bulb replacement*

both 12 volt, dometic one is a festoon bulb available from most auto shops, the cooker hood may be a 10 watt wedge base bulb type 906. let me know if the hood bulb is as i say and pm me.
Dunc.


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Thanks Dunc.

Tried a replcement bulb in the fridge, still not working. In Sainsbury's they have similar bulbs for the cooker. Is that where I should get one?

Ian


----------

